# Anyone familiar with Dimash the Unbelievable Pop Countertenor Who Sings F6



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Regular Countertenors rarely sing as high as C6, but Dimash Kudaibergen sings Queen of the Night high notes.



 He has the very best opera sounding high notes in pop music. Voice teachers are amazed at his techniques. If you like stratospheric singing you might enjoy him. He is from central Asia and is big in China and Russia. He's also very cute. it is an amazing voice and he sings so effortlessly. He was nominated for the best classical singer in Russia. He is probably better trained than any other popular music star anywhere as he has a college degree both in classical voice and popular voice. He was invited to join the opera company of Kazakhstan. He both writes his own compositions but also plays 4 different instruments.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Here are some highlights of his high notes, including a C8. The best are towards the end. He is from Muslim Kazakhstan.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

That is certainly quite a range.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I wonder what his future will be.....


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Rogerx said:


> I wonder what his future will be.....


He seems to be singing with incredible technique. He appears to strain yet this is just stagecraft as his throat is always relaxed and voice supported and tongue relaxed. He puts on HUGE elaborate concerts all over the world with as many as 20 dancers and full orchestra and as is just now getting noticed in the US. He is only 24. Unlike most every other pop singer today he has considerable technical musical training and writes most of his own music and plays 4 instruments. He is not a flash in the pan as they say. He is also studying English and Mandarin, which will open him up to more of the world. It is so nice to hear popular music by someone who has genuine talent and training. He also does elaborate fast runs with his voice comparable to bel canto embellishments.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

I don't think that he is straining. I think he is emoting.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

JAS said:


> I don't think that he is straining. I think he is emoting.


I totally agree.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Rogerx said:


> I wonder what his future will be.....


He will probably make it internationally and become rich and famous (for at least a while), maybe he has a long and successful pop career ahead of him. I can't imagine him rocking up to sing Handel at the Met!

N.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

The Conte said:


> He will probably make it internationally and become rich and famous (for at least a while), maybe he has a long and successful pop career ahead of him. I can't imagine him rocking up to sing Handel at the Met!
> 
> N.


Not that opera is not demanding because it is, but I think he has carved out a crossover classical career that shows his extraordinary talents to their best advantage.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Not that opera is not demanding because it is, but I think he has carved out a crossover classical career that shows his extraordinary talents to their best advantage.


I totally agree. He _could_ go down a different route and train with specialists for a couple of years and then sing Handel (eventually at the Met). However, he seems happy doing his own thing and going his own way.

N.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

Maybe he will make enough money that he can eventually do whatever he likes.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

This short piece is the most like operatic coloratura singing although it goes much much lower than you would ever hear in Bellini. He can also sing an octave higher than anything in Bellini.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

He’s like a male Yma Sumac!


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

MAS said:


> He's like a male Yma Sumac!


EXACTLY!!!!!!!! Thanks.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

> He's like a male Yma Sumac!


You can be very funny, like this. :tiphat:


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I've listened to a lot of his stuff and I think this is the most exciting with full chorus and lots of sexy baritonal passages. It might be the most thrilling and inspiring popular song I've ever heard.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

Are there any examples of him doing more or less straight classical pieces? He will clearly make more money and garner more attention with the pop stuff, but I find that unappealing. (And the smoldering eye presentation gets old quickly, although probably not for the 13 year old girls in the audience.) There is no question that he has an amazing voice range, and probably technique.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

JAS said:


> Are there any examples of him doing more or less straight classical pieces? He will clearly make more money and garner more attention with the pop stuff, but I find that unappealing. (And the smoldering eye presentation gets old quickly, although probably not for the 13 year old girls in the audience.) There is no question that he has an amazing voice range, and probably technique.


Other than a small snippet of O Sole Mio, not really There must be a big 13 year old girl in me LOL He makes me swoon. It is all classical crossover type of stuff. If you listened to Diva Dance without the accompaniment it would sound very classical to me .. or Yma Sumac. I am a huge fan of Yma and he reminds me of her a bit, but with a bigger range. In the last bit I posted he does a lot of singing that sounds like classical baritonal music to me. I know many on this board only like opera. I like music. When it spills over the more the merrier. I posted this here as he does singing that sounds very operatic at times.The majority of popular music only employs about an octave of singing. He employs a range that is actually bigger than opera singers use, which is amazing. Plus he sings really well from a technical standpoint. Much more like opera than pop music I think.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

You can be a 13 year old girl at heart. That is okay.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

JAS said:


> Are there any examples of him doing more or less straight classical pieces? He will clearly make more money and garner more attention with the pop stuff, but I find that unappealing. (And the smoldering eye presentation gets old quickly, although probably not for the 13 year old girls in the audience.) There is no question that he has an amazing voice range, and probably technique.






 I think this might satisfy you. It is all of him singing without a mic, most current pop stars would never do. There are lots of clips on this and in many he sings in a great operatic baritone folk songs of Kazakhstan on many talk shows a capella. He also sings soprano with just a piano and it is a big sound with many overtones like a real soprano would have. He doesn't sound like he is singing in falsetto like many countertenors do. At one point his mike goes out in a concert and he projected his top with power and beautfy. He is also not pandering to the 13 year old crowd here. He has an unbelievably beautiful voice to me . I particularly like the clip at 12:01 where you can hear how full and glorious his lyric soprano top is. They studied his vocal chords to try to understand his extraordinary voice and his vocal chords are unusually long.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

no...but I am infinitely more impressed by full, balanced sound than extreme high notes. we are missing that in males from almost ALL genres at present.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> no...but I am infinitely more impressed by full, balanced sound than extreme high notes. we are missing that in males from almost ALL genres at present.


I prefer the top around A5 to C6 as it is full and round. His baritone peaks around G. In his singing without a mic you can hear his operatic training.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I watched a full 2 hour concert and he only sings with his baritone voice for about 85% of the concert. Of course this is wise for the long haul of his vocal instrument. At the contests he sang in world wide where he sang using his full range, he was only singing maybe for 3 minutes at most. I'm sure he can do things differently on an album where he can spread stuff out. If he had decided to only sing classically, I wonder if he could sing a whole countertenor role since his soprano is a full lyric sound rather than your normal countertenor which only uses a smaller party of the vocal chords. The fact that he has unusually long vocal chords might be a contributing factor in how unique his high voice is, as well as how he is able to sing in his baritone voice up into the tenor register.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Here is one of many voice teachers who explain why Dimash's high notes are so extraordinary!!!!!!!


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

MAS said:


> He's like a male Yma Sumac!






 Here he shows ornamentation like one hears from coloratura sopranos. This is a short clip I found on Facebook.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Regular Countertenors rarely sing as high as C6, but Dimash Kudaibergen sings Queen of the Night high notes.
> 
> 
> 
> He has the very best opera sounding high notes in pop music. Voice teachers are amazed at his techniques. If you like stratospheric singing you might enjoy him. He is from central Asia and is big in China and Russia. He's also very cute. it is an amazing voice and he sings so effortlessly. He was nominated for the best classical singer in Russia. He is probably better trained than any other popular music star anywhere as he has a college degree both in classical voice and popular voice. He was invited to join the opera company of Kazakhstan. He both writes his own compositions but also plays 4 different instruments.


Sorry but to me in no way whatsoever do I consider him a countertenor. He is a tenor who has the facility to hit those unusual high notes, but that doesn't make him a countertenor. He lacks a certain throat sound required for that type of fach.
However, he is definitely an appealing looker and that alone will sustain him till the fad wears thin like so many of the others who have those same kinds of talents on "So You've Got Talent" shows.
I wish him the best.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

nina foresti said:


> Sorry but to me in no way whatsoever do I consider him a countertenor. He is a tenor who has the facility to hit those unusual high notes, but that doesn't make him a countertenor. He lacks a certain throat sound required for that type of fach.
> However, he is definitely an appealing looker and that alone will sustain him till the fad wears thin like so many of the others who have those same kinds of talents on "So You've Got Talent" shows.
> I wish him the best.


I am a rare person on this board and like both pop and opera. My tastes are likely vulgar for some of you. Sorry. At least you noticed this thread, which got largely ignored. He was trained as an opera singer with a bachelors degree in bel canto singing and is working on his doctorate in music now. He was invited to work full time as an opera singer in Kazakhstan with emphasis on baroque music but pop was where his heart was.
'


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I am a rare person on this board and like both pop and opera. My tastes are likely vulgar for some of you. Sorry. At least you noticed this thread, which got largely ignored. He was trained as an opera singer with a bachelors degree in bel canto singing and is working on his doctorate in music now. He was invited to work full time as an opera singer in Kazakhstan with emphasis on baroque music but pop was where his heart was.
> '


If you are referring to me when you say some feel your tastes are vulgar, rest assured, I certainly do not. I think the boy has a very charming way about him and will likely go far (if not necessarily in the opera world) but can you say Mario Lanza? Not exactly chopped liver!


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

MAS said:


> He's like a male Yma Sumac!


Exactly what I thought and nothing funny about it.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I am a rare person on this board and like both pop and opera. My tastes are likely vulgar for some of you. Sorry. At least you noticed this thread, which got largely ignored. He was trained as an opera singer with a bachelors degree in bel canto singing and is working on his doctorate in music now. He was invited to work full time as an opera singer in Kazakhstan with emphasis on baroque music but pop was where his heart was.
> '


One person "vulgarity "is another persons luck, don't apologize, people are who they and what the are .


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Rogerx said:


> One person "vulgarity "is another persons luck, don't apologize, people are who they and what the are .


Bless you. Thanks for chiming in, friend.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Bless you. Thanks for chiming in, friend.


SeattleOF:
It is disturbing to me that it seems you have signaled me out as a dissenter because I said he was not a countertenor (which he is not).
I am sorry that you happen to view me in that way. I feel I have been targeted unjustly, but so be it.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

nina foresti said:


> SeattleOF:
> It is disturbing to me that it seems you have signaled me out as a dissenter because I said he was not a countertenor (which he is not).
> I am sorry that you happen to view me in that way. I feel I have been targeted unjustly, but so be it.


Pinch of salt Nina, words can come harsh when written.:angel:


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

nina foresti said:


> SeattleOF:
> It is disturbing to me that it seems you have signaled me out as a dissenter because I said he was not a countertenor (which he is not).
> I am sorry that you happen to view me in that way. I feel I have been targeted unjustly, but so be it.


WHOA! I did not single you out. I like you a LOT. The general consensus was ho hum to Dimash on this board even though he was classically trained vocally. Yma Sumac did get lots of likes when I posted about her here but she is not a contemporary artist. I like singers who sing with big ranges, and most popular music is limited to about an octave at most. Dimash has a range greater than most opera singers at 6.5 octaves and even bigger than Yma Sumac, and in my opinion very beautiful. i don't know what you call his coloratura soprano singing up to E6. I guess you could just say he is singing falsetto, even though he does not sound like a man singing falsetto when he does it. Countertenors as a rule do not sing above the staff like he does nor with such skill and beauty. No singling out here. I consider you an online friend. We all like different things. I just like things that are not seemingly liked by other people on this board. No one liked my posts about Stephanie Blythe singing in male drag. Yet again, my tastes differ often from the mainstream on this opera board. Tastes are more narrow and specific here. I do get frustrated by being so isolated in the things i like sometime. My posts about specifically opera are usually well received here and I will stick to that. I hope we have not parted ways on here as I always enjoy your posts and click like often.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

SeattleOF:
WELL! That certainly is a relief as I have always enjoyed your out-of-the-box posts and sometimes requests for help like Marilyn Horne, where I jumped in to assist .
So let's just say goodbye to the past and just smile and move on!
P. S. WEAR YOUR MASK!


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

nina foresti said:


> SeattleOF:
> WELL! That certainly is a relief as I have always enjoyed your out-of-the-box posts and sometimes requests for help like Marilyn Horne, where I jumped in to assist .
> So let's just say goodbye to the past and just smile and move on!
> P. S. WEAR YOUR MASK!


Bless you!!!!! i look forward to your future posts. Your help on Horne helped steer my presentation in another direction.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I think I am likely the only person interested in this but I just listened to Passione by Dimash and at 3.52 he launches into something so skilled I don't think I've heard it replicated except for possibly by Sutherland in the operatic world. He sings 8 perfectly isolated notes in a second and a half. That is amazing vocal dexterity. He also holds notes as long as any you hear in the opera world: 23 or 24 seconds, I can't remember. Streisand doesn't even go that long. I can't see Bel Canto music holding any difficulties for him if he ever decided to tackle it professionally.


----------



## Chuwahl D8 (Dec 11, 2020)

Did you know Dimash just released a new piece with Igor? https://shrinke.me/EL3L


----------



## NorthMusic (Dec 12, 2020)

*Fellow fan of Dimash!*



Seattleoperafan said:


> I think I am likely the only person interested in this but I just listened to Passione by Dimash and at 3.52 he launches into something so skilled I don't think I've heard it replicated except for possibly by Sutherland in the operatic world. He sings 8 perfectly isolated notes in a second and a half. That is amazing vocal dexterity. He also holds notes as long as any you hear in the opera world: 23 or 24 seconds, I can't remember. Streisand doesn't even go that long. I can't see Bel Canto music holding any difficulties for him if he ever decided to tackle it professionally.


I am so happy to find another Dimash fan here!!!! I am a classical musician that also discovered Dimash this year, and am happy to say that I'm also completely blown away by his talent, musicality, versatility, drive, humble and thoughtful personality. 
I hear many opera 'purists' put Dimash down, or call him a flash in the pan. I think they are very wrong! And many professional opera singers are reacting with shock and admiration to Dimash's performances on YouTube.

It's great that you shared a link for Ogni Pietra (Olimpico) above. He won the Russian music award for classical singer of the year for it in 2019 (against some established operatic greats).

At Igor Krutoy's Jubilee celebration he sang 'Ulisse' in duet with soprano Aida Garifullina of the Vienna Opera:
-https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18li0andhmU (best sound), 
-best singer view on that performance on fancam: 




While Dimash has the classical training and many years of experience, he has said in interviews that it's not the direction he wants to go now. He enjoys the creativity and freedom of neo-classical crossover, and with his composition studies, he wants to write some epic pieces. As he adores Freddie Mercury, Michael Jackson, Pavarotti, Baroque and rap music, I think the sky is the limit!! I'm excited to follow him wherever his journey leads him . . . . . 

Fun facts: 
He hit a D8 in Unforgettable Day (Gakku). 



That long note you mention above (in Sinful Passion) was indeed 24 seconds long, nevermind the run and embellishments in it.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

NorthMusic said:


> I am so happy to find another Dimash fan here!!!! I am a classical musician that also discovered Dimash this year, and am happy to say that I'm also completely blown away by his talent, musicality, versatility, drive, humble and thoughtful personality.
> I hear many opera 'purists' put Dimash down, or call him a flash in the pan. I think they are very wrong! And many professional opera singers are reacting with shock and admiration to Dimash's performances on YouTube.
> 
> It's great that you shared a link for Ogni Pietra (Olimpico) above. He won the Russian music award for classical singer of the year for it in 2019 (against some established operatic greats).
> ...


This made my day!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NorthMusic (Dec 12, 2020)

Seattleoperafan said:


> This made my day!!!!!!!!!!!


Yay! I'm so glad. 
Feel free to share thoughts on any of the Dimash links I shared, or others that you find.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

NorthMusic said:


> Yay! I'm so glad.
> Feel free to share thoughts on any of the Dimash links I shared, or others that you find.


I think it is interesting to listen to him when he is recorded without amplification as it is a very good sized voice, not just manufactured by the microphone.


----------



## NorthMusic (Dec 12, 2020)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I think it is interesting to listen to him when he is recorded without amplification as it is a very good sized voice, not just manufactured by the microphone.


Absolutely! 
Here are a few of my fav acoustic clips of Dimash:
Around the piano freestyle (with Igor Krutoy and Philipp Kirkorov, singing Kirkorov's 'Cruel Love' and Alla Pugacheva's 'Love is Like a Dream') 



Compilation video, many great clips in there - 



 (here he's backstage singing with Bocelli: 



)


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Chuwahl D8 said:


> Did you know Dimash just released a new piece with Igor? https://shrinke.me/EL3L


I typically like Igor's compositions and Olypide is my second favorite piece by Dimash and Igor wrote it. This new piece to me is like a mish mash of too many other songs by Dimash. Still, it is nice to see him recording again. I hope the year off has allowed him to work on his doctorate and get innovative with his music and career.


----------

